# advice on night eating



## Ramair57 (Jun 7, 2004)

I am trying to lose fat and get cut up right now. I try to eat small meals every three hours, but was wondering if I should stop eating when it gets toward night time. For example, if I stay up until midnight, Ill have something low carb at like 8, and then again at like 11 and go to bed at 12. Is this correct, or should I stop eating a few hours before I go to bed? I am confused at the 2 schools of thought, one says I shouldnt eat for a few hours before I go to bed, one says I should eat frequently to keep my metabolism humming. What do you guys think to help me lose fat?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Eating sparks metabolism. Eat no more than every 3 hours and eat before you go to bed. Your body only goes catabolic or anabolic. Eat a good protein before you go to bed in this order. Fish, turkey, eggs, chicken, beef, pork protein drink. I put the protein drink last because it goes through the body to fast and dosn't stick to the bones.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

a casein/whey mixture drink is a good choice to consume at bed as casein is a slow absorbing protein.

cottage cheese is also slow absorbing

I like steak and eggs but may not be the best choice for cutting


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

If you want to lose weight dont eat a carb before bed. Carbs can spike blood sugars and blood sugars spike insulin and insulin will stop the pituitary gland from producing HGH.

So keep the meal kindof small and no carbs and you will be ok.

Might wake up kindof hungry though.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Jimmy said:


> a casein/whey mixture drink is a good choice to consume at bed as casein is a slow absorbing protein.
> 
> cottage cheese is also slow absorbing
> 
> I like steak and eggs but may not be the best choice for cutting


I like the way you think.  I like a caucasian before bedtime. 



hackskii said:


> If you want to lose weight dont eat a carb before bed. Carbs can spike blood sugars and blood sugars spike insulin and insulin will stop the pituitary gland from producing HGH.
> 
> So keep the meal kindof small and no carbs and you will be ok.
> 
> Might wake up kindof hungry though.


I wake up kinda hungry but the wife is never in the mood.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

winger said:


> I like the way you think.  I like a caucasian before bedtime.
> 
> I wake up kinda hungry but the wife is never in the mood.


ROFL,LMAo,. Winger, that is so funny, literally fell of my seat


----------



## dchabz (Sep 11, 2004)

i tend to stop eating around 6 at night. I eat a nice meal right before 6, and it usually holds me over until the next morning.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

That is over 12 hours of no food. Your body will fall catabolic in the night.


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

You should eat at least once more after 6pm. Your body doesnt stop doing what its doing just because you are asleep! You dont need carbs late on, as you dont fuel a car to put it in the garage. But protien and good fats are a good option for your last meal of the day. I often have some poached eggs. If its early I might add them to some wholemeal bread. But usually just them. Sometimes I'll grab some nuts or peanut butter. Also depends on what else Ive already ate.

My next is at 6am, usually 7 hours later.

Most people though recommend eating your daily protien in equal amount through the day. For me for example, I try and eat around 160g over 6 meald = 26g per meal. Doesnt always work though, I'm usually slightly up or down. But one of those meals is my last, and about 1/2 hour before bed.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Bump


----------



## skizxi (Sep 16, 2004)

i agree with hackskii, best eating your carbs in the beging of the day if you wanna cut up. i dont eat carbs after 2 pm if im cutting up


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

skizxi said:


> i agree with hackskii, best eating your carbs in the beging of the day if you wanna cut up. i dont eat carbs after 2 pm if im cutting up


This may work for you but it may depend on the daily activity of the individual


----------



## Conan (Aug 17, 2004)

yeah i agree. eat carbs from the start of the day and gradually fade them out through the day!


----------



## andy_msc (Oct 14, 2004)

I couldn't NOT eat after 6pm, just physically couldn't! I wouldn't be able to concentrate on anything, I reckon.. Oh well, just me 

andy.


----------

